# Jambalaya pots.



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey there Dutch oven cookers. I just joined the forum a few weeks back to gain some knowledge on becoming a pitmaster. I'm from south Louisiana and I am an avid outdoor cooker. I really don't think of my cooking being done in a Dutch oven, I always refer to it as my black iron pots. I'm a big jambalaya cooker and was wondering if anyone else in the forum is use to cooking with the bigger pot. 












image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 21, 2013)

My largest dutch oven is 18"x8". It makes some killer gumbo.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

An old jambayla cook once told me the difference between a DO and a black pots was legs. I don't know if its true, but it works for me.

I have plenty of pots. Large and small, I am thinking 16/18 on black pots and definately larger for big jambalayas. Thinking seriously about trying some cracklins when it cools a little this fall, I know Pop always cooked 'em in it. I have the Cast iron pipe cut out stands and I really apprecaite your stands. If you have to lug it in any distance your stands get my vote of approval. 

I'll check around, I've been meaning to get it all out and clean it up anyway.

Oh and nice to meet you. You tried your hand in Gonzales/Sorrento yet?


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice to meet you Foamheart. That is the area that I live in. In that picture that is my 5gal and 20gal pot. The stands do work out great if you have to move it but it was designed to cook outside and not have the wind affect the fire. I also have a 30 gallon pot where I put wheels on the stand.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

I couldn't find a picture of my 30 gal showing the stand with the wheels but this is my daughter stirring in the 30gal pot













12635_1165703347380_1371808607_30491184_2461708_n.



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 21, 2013)

I have 2 gypsy pots here.  Grands used it years ago....but rust is covering the one that can be used.  My Mother had plants in another one...and it has a huge crack in it.

Your little one looks like a great helper! I like Pasta-lya too

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jul 21, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> I couldn't find a picture of my 30 gal showing the stand with the wheels but this is my daughter stirring in the 30gal pot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big pot. Pretty young lady as well.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words on the lil lady Mule. Kat I also like pastalaya. It's actually easier to cook since the pasta is much more forgiving that the rice is when you get into the large amounts.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 21, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the lil lady Mule. Kat I also like pastalaya. It's actually easier to cook since the pasta is much more forgiving that the rice is when you get into the large amounts.


We used to do Travel Softball with the girls when they were in High School.  Loved to be in the Hotel with a team from LA.....they always brought their equipment and made pastalaya......was the best I have had in years.

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

I would guess we know a lot of the same Jambalaya cooks.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

@Mule they do make a killer gumbo. I can't wait to smoke some chicken when it gets cooler to use that in my gumbo. 
@Kat one thing about us from Louisiana when we head out for events the cooking equipment is packed before the clothes 
@Foam there is a chance we do know some of the same folks. We just had the swamp pop festival this weekend with the jambalaya cook off. The only thing if I do one of the cook offs around here I can't use the stands since all the cooking is done on a wood fire.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

I understand about the fire cooking. I was around for the very first festival, back when they blocked off burnside in front of the then HS and the traveling  skating ring was over across the street. Old Roy Marchand made a fortune when they did it with his store on the corner. LOL Lets see ....... Boudreaux, Gautreau, Marchand, Lamendola, Brignac etc........ Did Pasqua ever win one, he sure wanted it bad enough, but he kept putting bell peppers in his ...... LOL I have not been back since before they moved to Louis's Park in Sorrento which is below sea level....... I actually hear that they furnish all the ingredients including spices now, I guess that removes secret herbs and spices. 'Course it wasn't a very viable source I heard it from.

Anyway, I'll have to go and clean out the old storeroom and see whats still there. Have not really used it in a long long time.

You should try it, mastering the fire is not that hard. A few test drives and you'll be more worried about breaking the rice when turning it.

BTW thats a cute swamper ya got there.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 21, 2013)

The big ones like that were originally used for boiling down syrup weren't they?   In the south it would be sorghum or cane syrup as opposed to maple or other saps in the northern region.

I see them on craigslist every now and then, but the ones I've seen the past year or so were a little pricy.  I did see a huge solid copper syrup kettle a while back and you don't even want to ask what they were asking for that!  I think it weighed about 400 pounds (like I said, it was huge).  In my neck of the woods you would have to have an armed guard around it every time you took it out of storage to keep the toothless meth-tweakers from "recycling" it for you...


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Foam I'm not sure if he won or not but you are right about them furnishing everything. It supposed to be that way everyone is on a level playing field but the secret stuff is what makes the difference. I have cooked some in wood and its not that hard. At least they changed it up about 3 years ago by making the judges taste the chicken.  To many cooks were frying the chicken to get the color then throwing it there after the jambalaya was cook. Had a few of them where the chicken wasn't cook and some people got sick. 

Dward maybe way back in the day they used them for cane syrup but you can find them all over now down here. Now they are a lil pricey. A 5gal will set you back about $200 at most stores and the 30gal that I have will go close to 400-500 depending on where you get it and if it is seasoned. Hell if I had to sell the stands that I made for mine that would a few hundred dollars just for it.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

No, actually the bulk of the pots are made specifically for Jambalaya, Cracklins, and Chili. The sugar mill pots are huge and if you found one now you couldn't afford it. Makes you cry the rich folks want their antebellum flower pots and actually drill holes in them and once drilled can never be fixed. Loads of stores in the area actually have pots they rent/lease to the cooks. In the olden days the pots that cracked from use were set out for all to see. Like a dead anchor being dragged around your neck. Usually either one of plantation owners home would claim it or the mill would. Either way if there was no pots in the yard you knew the mill manager knew what he was doing.

Where we are, there is no syrup production is nearly all sugar, now in Washington parrish they grow a cane specifically for syrup called Blue Ribbon Cane, that is where Steen's is made. The Sugar mills now are nothing like they were when I was a kid, its all electronic digital computerized instrumentation. Heck they don't even cut the cane the same, don't get me wrong its an improvement. But where there used to be 15 small sugar mills, today there is only one. Less trucks on the highway, less road damage, less people needed to harvest transport and refine.

There are some really beautiful old pots around, nearly all full of plants.

I need to reset my babble switch this afternoon.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Your right Foamheart. The kettles from the mills were way larger. I grew up in St. James parish only 2 miles from the sugar house and my dad worked in the farming industry. I remember when we moved into our house about 35 years ago we had one of the big kettles in the yard that my dad gave away. 

I do know of one or two families that planted just a few acres of cane that used to process it themselves where they used the smaller pots but that was far and in between to find someone doing that. 

I remember going to the mill every year to see my uncle and bringing the butter dish to get the fresh brown sugar. We did that for years until seeing the some of the things that were running around in there and that's when I said I'll buy my sugar after it has been processed.

There was also a mill in St. John parish that only made the syrup.


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2013)

Keep talking people need to be reminded what life was like back in the day. I do like the sound of those pots !


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> I remember going to the mill every year to see my uncle and bringing the butter dish to get the fresh brown sugar. We did that for years until seeing the some of the things that were running around in there and that's when I said I'll buy my sugar after it has been processed.


That's what they have flour sieves for....... LOL Sugar makes the best Pralines and I still use it in my coffee.......... Harder to come by these days unless friends drop some by.

Sugar mill, St James........ Helvetia? Milled from from the Wagaspack to the Hymel Planations basically and a few other plantations south.  Then Texaco bought the Wagaspack's (including the store), Jamesie just sold the Hymels, Helvetia was closed in the 80's Now everything goes across the river. Boudreauxs, Gandy's, Poche's, Schexniders, Babin most of them all have kids now which have also retired and are all selling land to divid up among families?

With the exception of the Hernandez's I don't remember a family syrup industry, But there could have been.

AND Moikel, There is a couple of them sitting in a near village called Thibodeaux that are completely full of jade plants. Niece's Mother-in-law has one full of those huge oriental carp and water weeds near Baton Rouge. Huge pots.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Helvetia was in convent but I lived on the West Bank. We lived between St. James Coop and Oak Alley plantation. The east bank they are selling the land because of the haul they have to make now. The West Bank side is not as developed yet but they are even selling out.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

Well of course I am east bank..... BTW you inspired me, I made chicken jambalaya for supper. You gotta try using your own home made bacon for your grease. OMW!

These folks ain't hurtin from what they are getting paid for the land. Just a shame to see a life style passing away. Guess I should've stayed and enjoyed it when I could have, 'course then I couldn't wait to get away. Ain't that life?


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

So Foamheart where you from, i take it the Gonzales area and how long have you been away?  I was from St. James but live in St. Amant now.  I'm sure your jambalaya came out great. And one thing I have never seen is a poor cane farmer.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 21, 2013)

I remember the sugar cane farms....and going to get stalks to chew one.  Best ever!  My favorite syrup is sorghum....not molasses.....sorghum!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

All cane farmers are poor when its time for a round, but drive around in those new double cab dualies. That sounds bad. They are great people and most would give ya the shirt of their backs. But they will use any excuse to miss a round....LOL

Lets see, been away most all my adult life. I wanted to wear suits and ties and get my cars worked on by the shop. LOL Been home about 10 years. I live just south of the bridge, in a beat up old house older than my Pop, (now thats scary!).

Ya know I actually inpressed myself with that jambalaya, it was that 1 in 10 that surprises you? Just simple and delicious.

AND Ms. Kat, I figure its because of acess but I do love real maple syrup. Its one thing those Yankees beat us with. I thought maple syrup was log cabin till I was in the service and learned there was other things in the world that they did not ask me about before they put 'em there. Loads of sugar cane here, but here it was all for sugar. Think about being a kid living in the middle of a sugar cane field. Syrup, Its just one of those things like coffee, I fell in love with our service coffee but I just can justify buying it for myself.


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2013)

Cutting sugar cane by hand was considered the hardest work going back in the day. Lot of migrants got their start doing seasonal work like that then working their way to owning their own farms all over the country.Italians in particular.

All machinery now of course. Its mostly in Queensland ,they make great rum  & what we called golden syrup which is thick brown & sweet,not fashionable nowadays.


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 22, 2013)

Where's the DO Jambalaya recipes? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good thread. Thanks for sharing the stories and history.
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## dfbourg (Jul 22, 2013)

Foamheart if you are living just south of the bridge you are in the Union/Convent area than I guess. I spent many years when I was young growing up in that area. I worked for my cousins there in the fields and the greenhouses. You might know them, the Romes right there in the big curve in Romeville where the old school use to be. They are some pretty good cooks also. 

Redwood my smallest recipe calls for a 5gal or 20quart pot. I have tried to break it down for what most people could use on the stove but just isn't the same because of some of the can goods that I put in it. If you have a pot that size I would be happy to share. 

Here is a picture of my 30gal pot with the stand


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 22, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> Redwood my smallest recipe calls for a 5gal or 20quart pot. I have tried to break it down for what most people could use on the stove but just isn't the same because of some of the can goods that I put in it. If you have a pot that size I would be happy to share.
> 
> Here is a picture of my 30gal pot with the stand


I have a 20 Qt at the house. MIL brought it with her when she moved in, and makes a few soups in it. Still trying to get her to teach me her Posole recipe.

Would really love to try one if you are willing to share.

Picture is missing.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

I WANNA SEE SOME COOKING!

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

Try this way to upload pics.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

If you are using a cell phone or an IPad ....go to the main SMF page and click the mobile setting.  Can be found at the bottom of that 1st page.  Wanna see too!

Kat


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 22, 2013)

P.S. Great to see the kiddo helping out, and she looks happy to be doing so.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 22, 2013)

5# of cubed boston butt 
5# smoke sausage
6# onions
5# extra long grain rice
2 bell peppers
2 bunches of shallots
1 gal of water
1 can crème of mushroom         
1 can of golden mushroom
1 can of rotel
1 can of mushroom gravy
¼ cup of Cajun season
Salt to taste
Hot sauce
Parsley
Minced garlic

I start off seasoning my pork with tony’s seasoning and the mince garlic. Put it in the pot by itself and start to brown the meat. Between the fat and the water that will come out the pork it should be enough to keep the meat from sticking. After about 30-45 mins the meat will should be close. When most of the water is cooked out I throw the onions in with the pork and start to cook it down. After about another 30-45mins you should have a nice color going with a gravy that was made between the two. Then I add the sausage and cook it with the pork and onions. After about 20 mins I add the bell peppers and cook an additional 10mins. All 4 of the can goods are added and cooked down for another 10 mins or so. The last few minutes after adding the can goods I add the shallots. I then add the 1 gal of water along with the ¼ cup of season, hot sauce, salt, and parsley. Taste the water at this point and make and adjustments to your taste. Once water starts to come to a boil I add the rice. From this point on I stir the pot nonstop to keep the rice from sticking. When the rice starts to fluff up and starts to displace the water on the top I put the lid on the pot and turn the fire way down. I stir the pot every 7 minutes to keep the rice from sticking. Normally after 3 stirrings I can cut the fire off. I let the rice sit about 10 mins and stir again then it’s time to pull out the plates.
Hopefully this will work for you. Good cooking


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 22, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

Yummmmy.....sounds wonderful.  Love this stuff plus some good gumbo.

Kat


----------



## redwood carlos (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh that sounds delightful. Thanks for sharing. Now I just need to find enough people to eat all that food when I make it.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 22, 2013)

These are some pics from a large chicken and andouille gumbo that I cooked at Christmas time 












image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 22, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

wish we had "smell q-views".....that is my fav....a good hearty gumbo

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> They are some pretty good cooks also.


LOL....... Yes I know your cousins.

I can't think of a single real coonass that I know that isn't, do you know any? Even though we are most excellent cooks, we all bow to someone either better than us or that taught us though. Mostly what we learn is, its like smoking there is no one perfect way. Well unless you are cooking in competition, then there is, the one way is the way that event wants. Its the same way with Jambalaya, Gumbo, ettouffe, sauce piquante, etc..... Heck we even make an event out of white beans!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> These are some pics from a large chicken and andouille gumbo that I cooked at Christmas time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

One last thought, let me share a friend's jambalaya secret recipe ingredient. If I told you were to find the item locally, you'd know who it is, so I'll let you find 'em. You can order 'em from your butcher in 7 lb boxes. Pork oysters or tenders what they actually are is the temples. They are the most flavorful and tender part of the hog. One of the Ex-Jambalaya Kings passed that on to me many many many years back. It really does make a huge difference once you have adjusted it to your cooking.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 22, 2013)

The andouille is from Bailey's in Laplace. Veron's ranks 4th to me behind Bailey, Jacobs, and Dons. Now the sausage is still one of the best if you go to the old store in Lutcher and buy it in the box. The veron's in the local stores in the vacuum pack packages come from the provisional and are just not the same. Yes I do know about the temple and pretty sure know the person. I do use that the majority of the time, there are 2 places that I know I can get it with no problem.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> One last thought, let me share a friend's jambalaya secret recipe ingredient. If I told you were to find the item locally, you'd know who it is, so I'll let you find 'em. You can order 'em from your butcher in 7 lb boxes. Pork oysters or tenders what they actually are is the temples. They are the most flavorful and tender part of the hog. One of the Ex-Jambalaya Kings passed that on to me many many many years back. It really does make a huge difference once you have adjusted it to your cooking.


----------



## pcallison (Jul 22, 2013)

Foamheart & dfbourg, you boys are making me hungry!!

  

This poor Ozark hillbilly had never had real jambalaya or gumbo untill I worked on an offshore oil rig for a while, our cook was cajun & man could he cook.

 Didn't know what a coonass was ( thought it was the north end of a southbound ringtail.) I'd sure love to have a genuine andouille recipe, no such thing in my neck of the woods. I copied dfbourgs jambalaya recipe, will need to mod. the amounts though, Good thread, keep em coming. See ya, Phillip


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> The andouille is from Bailey's in Laplace. Veron's ranks 4th to me behind Bailey, Jacobs, and Dons. Now the sausage is still one of the best if you go to the old store in Lutcher and buy it in the box. The veron's in the local stores in the vacuum pack packages come from the provisional and are just not the same. Yes I do know about the temple and pretty sure know the person. I do use that the majority of the time, there are 2 places that I know I can get it with no problem.


The new Verons is a family member who sought to get rich taking the families recipes national. He uses Oak Grove Smokehouse's facilities the same as a 1/2 dozen other sausage makers now do, But in going national he had to conform for the mass market and lost the real old time sausage taste. Actually there is Veron's Meat markets in Lutcher, Lafayette, and in Spring Texas. All are from the orignal first family recipes and attitude. I was sooooo surprized to find the one in Spring when I was living in Conroe.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have eaten sausage from many different companies over the years…..and I mean no offence to anyone of them, but some of the best smoked sausage I have ever eaten was some that someone had made and smoked themselves…….There is something about going commercial….it seems to commercialize all of the goodness right out of the product………
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ShoneyBoy.....


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

Pcallison said:


> Foamheart & dfbourg, you boys are making me hungry!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember, there is not definitive recipe. Cajun cooking is about location, much like BBQ. There is north and south of I-10, there is east and west of the river. Then the meats are all whats available. Most of what I cook now is back to basics like would have been cooked 100 years ago. Its that dang minimialistic attitude I have. But when I was growing up its how all the folks cooked back then. I cooked a Jambalaya last night that I really liked with just a pot, water, rice, chicken, onion, salt & pepper. I did add a half stalk of celery and some onion tops. Just cause thats how I like mine.

Here, let me link that andouille recipe. I am really liking this recipe and have not made it yet, but  with a small personal tweek its gotta be killer! 

<looks around for the link police then chuckles>

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100440/first-time-stuffer-andouille


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> I have eaten sausage from many different companies over the years…..and I mean no offence to anyone of them, but some of the best smoked sausage I have ever eaten was some that someone had made and smoked themselves…….There is something about going commercial….it seems to commercialize all of the goodness right out of the product………
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur. I think it has to do with volumne and the predictibility of process. Was talking the other days about may if and when I get better making deals with friends for cooking needs but it would become work then and another friend enlightened me. But ya never know. should be some type of special artisan or home market laws available.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I concur. I think it has to do with volumne and the predictibility of process. Was talking the other days about may if and when I get better making deals with friends for cooking needs but it would become work then and another friend enlightened me. But ya never know. should be some type of special artisan or home market laws available.


What I have been doing is "Bartering” …..NO MONEY exchanges hands…..So how can you put a value to that??? ……I give you what you want, I get what I want and we both are happy!!  I’m still reaping the rewards from the last welding project I bartered with……They have given me at least 150 tomato’s so far…… I have been blanching tomato’s for 2 weeks now and still have plenty to put up…….


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 22, 2013)

Pcallison like Foamheart referred to nothing is written in stone and there are many ways to cook it. Foamheart I'm sure you notice I do mine a lil different than your typical Gonzales jambalaya. Once something goes into the pot it stays in the pot. I find that way the flavors blend together better. I see a lot of Gonzales cooks fry each of the ingredients separate and then drain the oil and add everything back together. Pcallison the only advise that I will give if you modify the amount is take into consideration that the can goods count towards your liquid. And if you leave one can out it I can tell the difference. I have in the past used half of each can and just threw the rest away to keep the taste the same. 

Foamheart if you are ever back of St. Amant going towards Fred's on the river, Toureau's have one of the best local sausage around. Way better than even the old Veron's.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

The only wrong way is not making any. I even like tomatoes in it sometimes. Sometimes I like tomatoes in my gumbo too.

I have had bad cajun food, but not usually cooked by cajuns. The only universal misconsception is that all cajun food is supposed to be hot and spicy, its only that way if you like it that way. BUT raw rice or Uncle Bens, there is no redemption.


----------



## pcallison (Jul 22, 2013)

Foamheart, shoneyboy, dj, I agree with you on individual tastes, I just wanted to get the basics. I've made andouille, and it wasn't very good with the recipes I had (pretty bland & tasteless) Not ever having had the real thing, I guess I'm shooting in the dark LOL. I'll look up some more recipes & give it another go. Love curing & smoking hog jowl & bacon & BBB, best bean seasoning ever. I've enjoyed all your posts, keep em coming, See ya, Phillip


----------



## moikel (Jul 22, 2013)

This is a great thread for a whole bunch of reasons.Its obviously very different cooking for  me way down here but its also great social history,food heritage & tradition.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In its own way its a celebration of regionality in cooking & its that regionality that people like & recognise all over the world.  Long may it continue.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2013)

Pcallison said:


> Foamheart, shoneyboy, dj, I agree with you on individual tastes, I just wanted to get the basics. I've made andouille, and it wasn't very good with the recipes I had (pretty bland & tasteless) Not ever having had the real thing, I guess I'm shooting in the dark LOL. I'll look up some more recipes & give it another go. Love curing & smoking hog jowl & bacon & BBB, best bean seasoning ever. I've enjoyed all your posts, keep em coming, See ya, Phillip


My Dad'll kill for fried jowl with his eggs! Always said it was what the rich folk ate.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Jul 23, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> Foamheart if you are ever back of St. Amant going towards Fred's on the river, Toureau's have one of the best local sausage around. Way better than even the old Veron's.


I don't run around too much any more. Heck I have not even seen that new St. Amant or Dutchtown schools. But if I do, I will be sure and try Toureau's Its spelled like I should but I don't remember the name. Must be one of dem furin carpet bagger butchers....LOL


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sorry but I spelled it wrong. It's Tureau. Guess I'm used of throwing in that o before the u with my last name. Writing these post from my phone so not all words comes out like they should at times.


----------



## cecil (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Foamheart and DfBourg, I also live in Gonzales(Cornerview Road). Like most of us here in this area that like to cook and BBQ I also love to coo Jambalaya. I don't have any big pots but have a few smaller ones. I usually have to borrow one from a friend when I have to cook a big one (30 or 40 gallons). Haven't cooked many big ones since my cooking partner died in :08. We always cooked on a wood fire. a hot job in the summer, once we had to do a wood fire cook in August with no shade to be under. But the beer was flowing pretty good that day (it usually flowed when we cooked but flowed a little more that day.). I also have an XL spreadsheet that is from a former Jambalaya champion cook that all you do is enter the number of people you are cooking for and it will calculate the amount of ingrediants needed.

I posted on here a jambalaya I cooked on the WSM using charcoal and pecan wood  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/107163/something-different-on-the-wsm#post_641494 . Turned out pretty good. If you look at it it is on page three of the photobucket album page.

It's good to meet fellow BBQ  Jambalaya enthusiasts. We should get together over coffee or other beverage and discuss our passion for cooking and 'Qing.


----------



## eman (Jul 28, 2013)

Glad to see this post. Now i KNOW that some of ya'll will want to go to the big SMF gathering in the spring in Fla. and help me w/ the cajun night???

 Usually a gumbo and red / white beans and, boiled crawfish. Be nice to have a good Jambalaya / pastalaya.


----------



## cecil (Jul 28, 2013)

talking about the old sugar mills in the do you remember the sugar mill that used to be where the Bulerunner bean factory is now. I used to go with my dad to bring his cane there for syrup. And Mr. Homer Watts on Boudreaux rd. had a small one man mule powered sugar mill for syrup.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2013)

Was before my time, although I remember the concrete structures in front from where they unloaded the cane buggys or so I assumed. It was across from the Evinrude/Mercury boat store. Wasn't it Pearls next door?

That bayou right there, whats its name? If you follow it back past the entrance to Oak Terrace, there was Bordeaux's Camp. Been a double load of good food and dance gone on in that place. Used to go 'coon hunting there on Friday nights as a real young kid. Ya know I think Roland spelled his name without the X, Boudreau. <shrugs>


----------



## cecil (Jul 29, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Was before my time, although I remember the concrete structures in front from where they unloaded the cane buggys or so I assumed. It was across from the Evinrude/Mercury boat store. Wasn't it Pearls next door?
> 
> That bayou right there, whats its name? If you follow it back past the entrance to Oak Terrace, there was Bordeaux's Camp. Been a double load of good food and dance gone on in that place. Used to go 'coon hunting there on Friday nights as a real young kid. Ya know I think Roland spelled his name without the X, Boudreau. <shrugs>


You are right, it was across from the okd Thomas Marine dealer before they moved to the airline hwy location.Pearl's was on the other end of the block. It is now a mexican grill. You are probleally talking about Mac Boudreauxs camp. Roland is Mac;s brother. I grew up next door to Roland and Oakley and their parents and their cousin Harold.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey there Dutch oven cookers. I just joined the forum a few weeks back to gain some knowledge on becoming a pitmaster. I'm from south Louisiana and I am an avid outdoor cooker. I really don't think of my cooking being done in a Dutch oven, I always refer to it as my black iron pots. I'm a big jambalaya cooker and was wondering if anyone else in the forum is use to cooking with the bigger pot. 












image.jpg



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 21, 2013)

My largest dutch oven is 18"x8". It makes some killer gumbo.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

An old jambayla cook once told me the difference between a DO and a black pots was legs. I don't know if its true, but it works for me.

I have plenty of pots. Large and small, I am thinking 16/18 on black pots and definately larger for big jambalayas. Thinking seriously about trying some cracklins when it cools a little this fall, I know Pop always cooked 'em in it. I have the Cast iron pipe cut out stands and I really apprecaite your stands. If you have to lug it in any distance your stands get my vote of approval. 

I'll check around, I've been meaning to get it all out and clean it up anyway.

Oh and nice to meet you. You tried your hand in Gonzales/Sorrento yet?


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice to meet you Foamheart. That is the area that I live in. In that picture that is my 5gal and 20gal pot. The stands do work out great if you have to move it but it was designed to cook outside and not have the wind affect the fire. I also have a 30 gallon pot where I put wheels on the stand.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

I couldn't find a picture of my 30 gal showing the stand with the wheels but this is my daughter stirring in the 30gal pot













12635_1165703347380_1371808607_30491184_2461708_n.



__ dfbourg
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 21, 2013)

I have 2 gypsy pots here.  Grands used it years ago....but rust is covering the one that can be used.  My Mother had plants in another one...and it has a huge crack in it.

Your little one looks like a great helper! I like Pasta-lya too

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jul 21, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> I couldn't find a picture of my 30 gal showing the stand with the wheels but this is my daughter stirring in the 30gal pot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a big pot. Pretty young lady as well.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words on the lil lady Mule. Kat I also like pastalaya. It's actually easier to cook since the pasta is much more forgiving that the rice is when you get into the large amounts.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 21, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the lil lady Mule. Kat I also like pastalaya. It's actually easier to cook since the pasta is much more forgiving that the rice is when you get into the large amounts.


We used to do Travel Softball with the girls when they were in High School.  Loved to be in the Hotel with a team from LA.....they always brought their equipment and made pastalaya......was the best I have had in years.

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

I would guess we know a lot of the same Jambalaya cooks.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

@Mule they do make a killer gumbo. I can't wait to smoke some chicken when it gets cooler to use that in my gumbo. 
@Kat one thing about us from Louisiana when we head out for events the cooking equipment is packed before the clothes 
@Foam there is a chance we do know some of the same folks. We just had the swamp pop festival this weekend with the jambalaya cook off. The only thing if I do one of the cook offs around here I can't use the stands since all the cooking is done on a wood fire.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

I understand about the fire cooking. I was around for the very first festival, back when they blocked off burnside in front of the then HS and the traveling  skating ring was over across the street. Old Roy Marchand made a fortune when they did it with his store on the corner. LOL Lets see ....... Boudreaux, Gautreau, Marchand, Lamendola, Brignac etc........ Did Pasqua ever win one, he sure wanted it bad enough, but he kept putting bell peppers in his ...... LOL I have not been back since before they moved to Louis's Park in Sorrento which is below sea level....... I actually hear that they furnish all the ingredients including spices now, I guess that removes secret herbs and spices. 'Course it wasn't a very viable source I heard it from.

Anyway, I'll have to go and clean out the old storeroom and see whats still there. Have not really used it in a long long time.

You should try it, mastering the fire is not that hard. A few test drives and you'll be more worried about breaking the rice when turning it.

BTW thats a cute swamper ya got there.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 21, 2013)

The big ones like that were originally used for boiling down syrup weren't they?   In the south it would be sorghum or cane syrup as opposed to maple or other saps in the northern region.

I see them on craigslist every now and then, but the ones I've seen the past year or so were a little pricy.  I did see a huge solid copper syrup kettle a while back and you don't even want to ask what they were asking for that!  I think it weighed about 400 pounds (like I said, it was huge).  In my neck of the woods you would have to have an armed guard around it every time you took it out of storage to keep the toothless meth-tweakers from "recycling" it for you...


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Foam I'm not sure if he won or not but you are right about them furnishing everything. It supposed to be that way everyone is on a level playing field but the secret stuff is what makes the difference. I have cooked some in wood and its not that hard. At least they changed it up about 3 years ago by making the judges taste the chicken.  To many cooks were frying the chicken to get the color then throwing it there after the jambalaya was cook. Had a few of them where the chicken wasn't cook and some people got sick. 

Dward maybe way back in the day they used them for cane syrup but you can find them all over now down here. Now they are a lil pricey. A 5gal will set you back about $200 at most stores and the 30gal that I have will go close to 400-500 depending on where you get it and if it is seasoned. Hell if I had to sell the stands that I made for mine that would a few hundred dollars just for it.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

No, actually the bulk of the pots are made specifically for Jambalaya, Cracklins, and Chili. The sugar mill pots are huge and if you found one now you couldn't afford it. Makes you cry the rich folks want their antebellum flower pots and actually drill holes in them and once drilled can never be fixed. Loads of stores in the area actually have pots they rent/lease to the cooks. In the olden days the pots that cracked from use were set out for all to see. Like a dead anchor being dragged around your neck. Usually either one of plantation owners home would claim it or the mill would. Either way if there was no pots in the yard you knew the mill manager knew what he was doing.

Where we are, there is no syrup production is nearly all sugar, now in Washington parrish they grow a cane specifically for syrup called Blue Ribbon Cane, that is where Steen's is made. The Sugar mills now are nothing like they were when I was a kid, its all electronic digital computerized instrumentation. Heck they don't even cut the cane the same, don't get me wrong its an improvement. But where there used to be 15 small sugar mills, today there is only one. Less trucks on the highway, less road damage, less people needed to harvest transport and refine.

There are some really beautiful old pots around, nearly all full of plants.

I need to reset my babble switch this afternoon.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Your right Foamheart. The kettles from the mills were way larger. I grew up in St. James parish only 2 miles from the sugar house and my dad worked in the farming industry. I remember when we moved into our house about 35 years ago we had one of the big kettles in the yard that my dad gave away. 

I do know of one or two families that planted just a few acres of cane that used to process it themselves where they used the smaller pots but that was far and in between to find someone doing that. 

I remember going to the mill every year to see my uncle and bringing the butter dish to get the fresh brown sugar. We did that for years until seeing the some of the things that were running around in there and that's when I said I'll buy my sugar after it has been processed.

There was also a mill in St. John parish that only made the syrup.


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2013)

Keep talking people need to be reminded what life was like back in the day. I do like the sound of those pots !


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

dfbourg said:


> I remember going to the mill every year to see my uncle and bringing the butter dish to get the fresh brown sugar. We did that for years until seeing the some of the things that were running around in there and that's when I said I'll buy my sugar after it has been processed.


That's what they have flour sieves for....... LOL Sugar makes the best Pralines and I still use it in my coffee.......... Harder to come by these days unless friends drop some by.

Sugar mill, St James........ Helvetia? Milled from from the Wagaspack to the Hymel Planations basically and a few other plantations south.  Then Texaco bought the Wagaspack's (including the store), Jamesie just sold the Hymels, Helvetia was closed in the 80's Now everything goes across the river. Boudreauxs, Gandy's, Poche's, Schexniders, Babin most of them all have kids now which have also retired and are all selling land to divid up among families?

With the exception of the Hernandez's I don't remember a family syrup industry, But there could have been.

AND Moikel, There is a couple of them sitting in a near village called Thibodeaux that are completely full of jade plants. Niece's Mother-in-law has one full of those huge oriental carp and water weeds near Baton Rouge. Huge pots.


----------



## dfbourg (Jul 21, 2013)

Helvetia was in convent but I lived on the West Bank. We lived between St. James Coop and Oak Alley plantation. The east bank they are selling the land because of the haul they have to make now. The West Bank side is not as developed yet but they are even selling out.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2013)

Well of course I am east bank..... BTW you inspired me, I made chicken jambalaya for supper. You gotta try using your own home made bacon for your grease. OMW!

These folks ain't hurtin from what they are getting paid for the land. Just a shame to see a life style passing away. Guess I should've stayed and enjoyed it when I could have, 'course then I couldn't wait to get away. Ain't that life?


----------

